# Happy Birthday Pops6927!!!!!



## fpnmf (Mar 21, 2011)

Happy birthday to my lifelong friend!!

Seems like just yesterday we were sneaking smokes in the attic.

Now we are 60.... sheesh...

     Have a great day!!!

   Craig


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pops hope your having a great one


----------



## raptor700 (Mar 21, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY   POP'S*


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 21, 2011)

Happy Birth day Pops


----------



## roller (Mar 21, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY POP`s !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 21, 2011)

I will help you celebrate if you don't mind?


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pops. Congrats on the 60. I cant remember that far back LOL


----------



## bassman (Mar 21, 2011)

Happy birthday, young'un!


----------



## tom37 (Mar 21, 2011)

Pops.... I hope you have had a great day.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 21, 2011)

Happy B-Day Pops

have a good  one and remember to;


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pops.


----------



## justpassingthru (Mar 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pops..., and many, many more,

Thanks for helping us newbies.

Gene


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Mar 21, 2011)

Enjoy your day Pops!  You've earned it! Thanks for all you do!







Happy  60th Birthday!

SOB


----------



## boykjo (Mar 22, 2011)

happy birthday pops. Thanks for all the help you have given us here at SMF. You surley are appreciated.

Joe


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy 60Th Birthday Pops! What is it they used to say?  Your not getting older your getting better!  I have picked up a lot of useful information from your post over the last couple of years and have found some of your perks and practices to be invaluable to the new or older smoker.  So I know this may be a day late, but when you get to 60 I heard that you get two days to celebrate, do you know if there is any truth to that? Happy Birthday POPS, we all love you!

Your SMF Friend!

Barry


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pop's


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 22, 2011)

OMG!  Thank you Craig and y'all so much!  Another year gone by and another year to celebrate with family and friends!  My wife and sons are taking me out to the world famous Hoffbrau's Steak House for dinner; definitely a treat for sure!  http://hoffbrausteaks.com/   ... Shiner Bock Beer Mushrooms, Brau Chips, Hickory Smoked Steaks, real horesradish on the side... a feast to behold!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pops, sounds like a great evening planned. Here's wishing you many more to come!!


----------



## retread (Mar 22, 2011)

-$1  (That's me, a day late and a dollar short!) Happy Birthday, Pops!


----------



## meowey (Mar 22, 2011)

Many Smokey returns of the Day!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy B-Day Pops!!!

Todd


----------



## ak1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pops!  Hope it was a great one!

I was going to send you a gift, but then I was told that it's the thought that counts... So I thought about sending you a gift!

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 22, 2011)

Retread said:


> -$1  (That's me, a day late and a dollar short!) Happy Birthday, Pops!


You aren't a day late!! His birthday is today!!

I posted it last nite cause he checks in here early in the morning.

  Craig


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 22, 2011)

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/Happy Birthday/?action=view&current=birth.gif

*Happy Birthday Young Man...*

Beer-B-Q


----------



## venture (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorry I missed your birthday Pops.  Thanks for all the help you have given to me and to everybody on this forum!

Even if you are just a young'n.

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## fishwrestler (Mar 22, 2011)

Pops Happy Birthday I hope it was a great one.

Robert


----------



## chefrob (Mar 23, 2011)

hope you had a great one pops!


----------



## michael ark (Mar 23, 2011)

Been folowing you for a while .I want a smoke house and i like yoursyou ma y see a clone soon


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sure, glad to help in any way I can!
 


michael ark said:


> Been folowing you for a while .I want a smoke house and i like yoursyou ma y see a clone soon


----------



## squirrel (Mar 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pops! Big Squirrel hugs for ya!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pops !

You're catching up again!

Bear


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pops, and may you have a great weekend. It's all good my friend.


----------



## bbally (Mar 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pops!!!!


----------



## alelover (Mar 24, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday Pops. Hope you had a great one.


----------



## meateater (Mar 24, 2011)

Happy belated birthday Pops, another 3/22 here myself.


----------

